
Is software engineering really engineering and how can we improve it? - kawa
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg9D7UE4TyI
======
kawa
The video discusses what engineering really is and what the differences are
between software engineering and other kinds of engineering.

Gives some food for thought and is kind of a well researched reply to
[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/11/progra...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/11/programmers-
should-not-call-themselves-engineers/414271/)

